# Onkyo 608 and dolby volume



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Just want to know if this feature can be turned off and on. Any of you guys know?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Indeed Dolby Volume is user selectable. Moreover, you cannot use Dolby Volume and Audyssey at the same time.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok how do I turn it off and on ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I was actually unsure whether or not the 608 had Dolby Volume when you first Posted this, but after looking at the Onkyo Website I do not think your AVR is actually equipped with Dolby Volume. 

For the most part, Dolby Volume has been offered on more expensive AVR's including upper level Onkyo's. However if you do have it, go to Audio Adjust under the On Screen Display and select Dolby and from there Dolby Volume is listed. Also, if you have it, it can be selected by toggling through the options under the Audio Button on the Remote Control.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Snead (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't think I have it. But what keeps messing with the dialog it will curve it up or down by it's self ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am guessing that would be Audyssey Dynamic Volume or Audyssey Dynamic EQ. Neither of these have anything to do with Audyssey 2EQ so you can turn off both of these while still getting the Room EQ wizardry of Audyssey.

I personally do not use Dynamic Volume or Dynamic EQ. Both can be turned off and on when you select Audyssey under the Audio Adjust in the On Screen Setup Menu. That being said Audyssey Volume is Designed to maintain a constant Volume when say going from a TV Show to a louder Commercial, but it is still a form of Compression and would be my first guess of a process that alters the volume on its own, Dynamic EQ is similar.

I would start off by turning both off and seeing if that makes a difference. If you like the SQ prior, I would first reengage Dynamic EQ and if not happy then Audyssey Volume.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

